# 1668 Hydro Won't Move



## flhx (Sep 10, 2010)

Have a Bolens 1668 Hydro that will not move forward or backwards. When I raise the rear of the tractor the wheels will turn, but one turns one way and the other turns the opposite way. Also the wheels will not turn when you try to push it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Not familiar with that model but looks sim to my 1257.

Does the input shaft turn? Is there fluid in the reservoir? Is the peddle linkage connected and when being moved, does it move the linkage at the trans? What you saw when turning the rear wheel is proper operation.

Can't think of anything else at this time.


----------



## flhx (Sep 10, 2010)

Forgot to mention that the rear wheels will not turn when you try to push it in either direction. Thanks for the reply.


----------

